# strobe controller location?



## blackturbo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello all,


    Iam trying to locate the strobe controller on a 1990 ford e350 mccoy miller type III ambulance. Where would this item be on the truck? It is not under the dash or in the cabinet where all the wiring is located with the flasher box. Thank you.
Mark


----------



## SeanC898 (Nov 16, 2010)

Honestly It could be anywhere. It all depends on who the Installer was, space avalibility and personal prefrence. My best advice to you is to trace backwards from the switch that turns them on and eventually you'll find the box. Likewise you could go from the strobe to the strobe controlar however this might be difficult depending on the location and wiring route they took. Good luck and post pictures if you find it.


----------



## blackturbo (Nov 16, 2010)

*location*

the only thing i have found is a small relay that clicks when you hit the strobe button on the console on the dash. the relay is located behind the driver in a storage compartment filled with relays.. i imagine this thing is just a relay and turns on power to the controller, whereever that is. Thanks for your reply, ill keep looking for it, or atleast the wires if it was removed prior to when i bought the ambulance 
Mark


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 16, 2010)

Why not ask your mechanic or contact Miller-McCoy????????


----------



## blackturbo (Nov 17, 2010)

*strobes*

Ummm, we dont have a mechanic, not one that understands electronics suchs as this and I have contacted mccoy miller a few days ago with no response back


----------



## blackturbo (Nov 29, 2010)

*ok *

Ok,, i cannot find this!! lol .. I guess I have to trace the wires. its got two cables near the grill and two in the rear. and I cant find the other ends. I do have strobe lights, but when i plug them in and hit the strobe switch on the console nothing happens. If it was removed prior I would find the other ends of the cables somewhere unplugged.  Maybe lets everyone tell us where their strobe box is on their machine xD


----------



## medicdan (Nov 29, 2010)

A few likely places-- 
1) The cabinet immediately behind the driver's seat (and the tech seat in the back)-- there is often a seperated top and bottom- one is sometimes used for linen, and the electrical controllers live in the other. 
2) in the back, above the door/window to the front. When standing in the back, facing forward (the direction of travel), at eye level there should be a cabinet with some controllers. 
3) Accessed in the Oxygen compartment-- from the outside door on the driver's side.

Let us know if/when you have any luck!


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Nov 29, 2010)

Post a picture of both sides of the ambulance.
and one of the inside of it (cabinet wall)

Maybe that will help us seeing the model and someone knows where it is.


----------



## blackturbo (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay i will take pics in the next few days, and appreciate the replies I got. I will look tommorrow in the outside oxy compartment for it. I dont recall seeing anything in there but will look closer. I have made a site for my ambulance with some pictures and will post more soon so people can help me find this strobe box, or atleast where the ends of the wires go where it used to be. 
Maybe somewon can help me too and try to tell me what a switch does in one of the pics of the "cabinet" behind the driver. The site is www.myfordambulance.net 

  Its a 1990. but I think its a remount, because even know the truck is white and blue, theres chipped paint on the box revealing red paint underneath. 

Happy Holidays! 
Mark


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi.

Look BEHIND and below the no smoking signs. This of course looking for it on the outside of the ambulance, look for a compartment door on the outside that is in the same spot as the no smoking sign and open it.







Look in the 5 walls of the comparment.

Maybe its there, i know a few models that had electrical installation there. Mostly attached to the upper wall.

And one more thing, are you sure it has a strobe controller. Sometimes agencies take them down when they sell the ambulances.

Regards.

And sorry for the bad english, this is hard to explain and i am not a native speaker.


----------



## blackturbo (Dec 3, 2010)

*strobe location*

I have found the , or where the strobe controller was mounted, inside this compartment (i earlier thought these  cables were for battery monitor/charger) . turns out the old owner cut the wires.
 Can anyone tell me what model of controller was in  there? or is that impossible.. One blue wire is marked vacuum. this was a 1990 model, and box appears to be older. I want to get a used controller and put back in to run my 700 series bulbs. Thanks, everyone have a good weekend 
Mark


----------

